# Sigma 12-24mm Mk II has landed



## AdamJ (Jul 30, 2011)

I ordered mine today, should arrive Tuesday. Can't wait to see what 12mm looks like on FF.

The main changes over the Mk I are to the glass - four FLD elements (Sigma's version of fluorite) instead of one, which bodes well for good IQ, provided I get a good copy!


----------



## J. McCabe (Jul 30, 2011)

AdamJ said:


> I ordered mine today, should arrive Tuesday. Can't wait to see what 12mm looks like on FF.



Insanely wide.

One of my favourite lenses, I'll definitely upgrade.


----------



## reddust (Jul 30, 2011)

Please share sample pictures. I would love to get my hands on this one as well.


----------



## coltsfreak18 (Jul 30, 2011)

What is the field of view at 12mm on a FF camera?


----------



## J. McCabe (Jul 30, 2011)

coltsfreak18 said:


> What is the field of view at 12mm on a FF camera?



122 degrees diagonal, or 112.6 deg v & 90 deg h.


----------



## J. McCabe (Jul 30, 2011)

reddust said:


> Please share sample pictures. I would love to get my hands on this one as well.



Google is your friend, e.g. http://www.pixel-peeper.com/lenses/?lens=232&perpage=12&focal_min=none&focal_max=none&aperture_min=none&aperture_max=none&res=12


----------



## 1982chris911 (Aug 1, 2011)

I am very much looking forward to your review as this will probably be my next lens ... especially interesting would be the corner sharpness at 12mm and the f4.0 - f8.0 range compared to the previous one ... 

I am very thankful for every review of someone who already has one ...

Regards Chris


----------



## Bluesmachine (Aug 1, 2011)

I have the first version of this lens. I was about to send it off for calibration, but may hold off and put the money towards this. I'll be watching with interest, for reviews.


----------



## J. McCabe (Aug 2, 2011)

1982chris911 said:


> I am very much looking forward to your review as this will probably be my next lens ... especially interesting would be the corner sharpness at 12mm and the f4.0 - f8.0 range compared to the previous one ...



There would probably be some reviews by sites with measurements and sample photos before I get to buy the lens, but I'd be happy to upload side-by-side comparisons once I buy the lens.

Usually I trade-in lenses as part of upgrades, but in this case a friend wants to buy the lens, so unless he folds at the last moment, I would be able to shoot with both at the same time.


----------



## AdamJ (Aug 2, 2011)

The lens arrived this morning and I've taken a few field (non-scientific) test shots of the view outside my window. Here are my initial observations.

Centre at 24mm and f5.6 not quite as sharp as my 24-105mm at 24mm / f5.6. At f8 and f11, there really isn't much to choose between the two. The 24-105mm frames slightly tighter so either it doesn't quite reach down to 24mm or the Sigma doesn't quite reach up to 24mm.

Borders and corners very good at all apertures - at least as good as the 24-105mm. This is a pleasant surprise.

Resolution appears to be consistent from 12mm through to 24mm.

I've so far failed to induce any CA. It's a sunny day here so I tried sun reflections off shiny paintwork. No discernible CA. Another pleasant surprise.

I thought to begin with that the lens was back-focusing but it isn't. Being as wide-angle as it is, the difference between 2 metres and infinity on the focus ring is just a few millimetres of rotation so the distance window displays infinity when focusing on anything more than a few metres away. It just goes to show how deep the depth of field is on a lens like this.

Build quality excellent. Smooth, dry action to the zoom and focus rings (very similar firmness and feel to the 24-105mm).

I'll post some photos when I've had a chance to do a proper outdoor shoot.

Incidentally, I bought it from Warehouse Express here in the UK but I can't find anywhere else in any country that is advertising it yet.


----------



## EELinneman (Aug 4, 2011)

I have the first gen version of this lens - needed something for a trip to Hawaii and Mark II wasn't out. Not the sharpest, but some interesting pictures. Here is one at 12mm

http://i844.photobucket.com/albums/ab10/Eric_Linneman/Maui%20June%202011/June%2007%202011/IMG_3627.jpg

Maui. Canon 5D Mark II, exposure was 1/100 at f 7.1 ISO 100


----------



## Bluesmachine (Aug 4, 2011)

It's a very good lens. I really want people to start posting in depth reviews. It seems strange to me that there aren't many about. If it was a Canon lens, the web would be littered with them by now


----------



## mackguyver (Aug 7, 2011)

All - I see this forum is more active - I have one of the new lenses and have posted about it here:
http://photography-on-the.net/forum/showthread.php?t=1072573


----------



## messus (Aug 7, 2011)

EELinneman said:


> I have the first gen version of this lens - needed something for a trip to Hawaii and Mark II wasn't out. Not the sharpest, but some interesting pictures. Here is one at 12mm
> 
> http://i844.photobucket.com/albums/ab10/Eric_Linneman/Maui%20June%202011/June%2007%202011/IMG_3627.jpg
> 
> Maui. Canon 5D Mark II, exposure was 1/100 at f 7.1 ISO 100



Corner sharpness of that lens is really bad! Just as well use a 14mm lens with good corner sharpness, like the cheaper Samyang.


----------



## Canon 14-24 (Aug 7, 2011)

Well it was shot at f/7.1 I would have also liked to see some shots at f/11 and f/16 to determine sharpness in the corners.


----------



## markd61 (Aug 7, 2011)

I have the original and it has made me a lot of money over the years photographing interiors on first a 5D and now a 5DII. 
The corner sharpness is not good wider open but gets better at f11-f16. That said, most images made with it did not have critical subjects in the corner and thus was not an issue.
I still have to say that I was not pleased with the softness a the edges at 12mm. What that meant was cropping in a touch to eliminate the worst of it and thus giving up some angle of view.
Overall, I did get images that I could otherwise not get.

Here is a thread on one happy new owner's experience.
http://forums.dpreview.com/forums/read.asp?forum=1032&message=39051968


----------



## mackguyver (Aug 13, 2011)

Aucilla River, FL


----------



## Frankie T Fotografia (Aug 14, 2011)

Here's a couple of samples using the Sigma 12-24mm Mk II on a T2i @ 12mm f/10 iso 200


----------



## mackguyver (Aug 14, 2011)

^^^Nice photos and what a great and colorful contrast to my middle of nowhere shots!


----------



## Frankie T Fotografia (Aug 14, 2011)

Thanks! I like how you tested the lens for chromatic aberration with those images. This lens is a great addition to anyone's lens collection. 

Here's another image with the Sigma 12-24mm Mk II on my T2i @ 12mm f/4.5 iso 800


----------



## 1982chris911 (Aug 18, 2011)

First Shot at 12mm on 5d mkII with the Gen II today ... will post more comments on it later 




St. Emmeram Regensburg von 1982Chris911 (Thank you 100.000 Times) auf Flickr


----------



## K-amps (Aug 18, 2011)

1982chris911 said:


> First Shot at 12mm on 5d mkII with the Gen II today ... will post more comments on it later
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Beautiful composition and color contrast. Focus seems a bit softer compared to Frankie pics which are amazing. Was this deliberate ?


----------



## 1982chris911 (Aug 18, 2011)

K-amps said:


> 1982chris911 said:
> 
> 
> > First Shot at 12mm on 5d mkII with the Gen II today ... will post more comments on it later
> ...



Not sure if it is the HDR processing what you mean ...if you look at it in full size it is a quite sharp one even in the corners


----------



## Edwin Herdman (Aug 21, 2011)

Looks like a great lens. Interestingly, when I went to look it up a lot of places, DPReview included, called it the "12-24mm f/4.5-5.6 EX DG HSM II." However, [url=http://www.sigmaphoto.com/shop/12-24mm-f45-56-dg-hsm-ii1]Sigma's website does not include the "EX" designation. I'm not sure there's enough in the way of differences to really warrant the loss of the EX moniker - but in the end it means nothing in particular.

About the church picture - some closely-packed blue and red effects on some areas (especially on the polished surfaces of the wooden pews) does give the impression of loss of contrast. The image looks great however.

I'm seriously interested in this lens! It looks great for both APS-C and full frame.


----------



## AdamJ (Aug 23, 2011)

Edwin Herdman said:


> Looks like a great lens. Interestingly, when I went to look it up a lot of places, DPReview included, called it the "12-24mm f/4.5-5.6 EX DG HSM II." However, [url=http://www.sigmaphoto.com/shop/12-24mm-f45-56-dg-hsm-ii1]Sigma's website does not include the "EX" designation. I'm not sure there's enough in the way of differences to really warrant the loss of the EX moniker - but in the end it means nothing in particular.



This lens no longer has the EX designation. The only reason for this is that Sigma has decided that, from now on, EX lenses must have a constant maximum aperture. Be assured, though, this lens is EX quality.


----------



## mackguyver (Sep 2, 2011)

I finally got my 5DMkII yesterday and all I have to say is WOW 12mm is W-I-D-E!!! If Tropical Storm Lee doesn't wash me away this weekend, I'll take and post some samples.


----------



## mackguyver (Sep 3, 2011)

The Photozone review is up: http://www.photozone.de/canon_eos_ff/676-sigma1224f4556iiff


----------



## 1982chris911 (Sep 27, 2011)

Street Crossing at Times Square  von 1982Chris911 (Thank you 100.000 Times) auf Flickr




The Mighty Heart of New York's 1930ies  von 1982Chris911 (Thank you 100.000 Times) auf Flickr




Metropolitan Museum - Roman Court  von 1982Chris911 (Thank you 100.000 Times) auf Flickr


----------



## savale (Oct 9, 2011)

Looks like some have corner sharpness troubles at 12mm... What are the alternatives in the same focal length / price range?


----------



## J. McCabe (Oct 9, 2011)

savale said:


> Looks like some have corner sharpness troubles at 12mm... What are the alternatives in the same focal length / price range?



AFAIK, there are three alternatives -

* Sigma 8-16mm on an APS-C body. Uncertain regarding quality.

* Defish a fisheye lens (circular, diagonal, maybe Samyang 8mm stereographic fisheye).

* If the subject is static, stitch photos from a longer lens.


----------

